# [SOLVED] BSOD Win7 ci.dll



## uly

Hello, I've just had the BSOD from ci.dll error, and now my Win7 boots into an infinite recovery loop. As I've updated to SP1, my pre-SP recovery disc no longer works.

As I don't have access to another computer that can burn a new recovery disk, I'd like to request that someone upload a copy of ci.dll. The specific version I need is Win7 SP1 x64, (Ultimate Ed. Tho not sure if this matters).

Of course, if there is another way to fix this, I'd be happy to try, too. I have an [email protected] disc that allows me to manipulate most files on the drive. I have also the pre-SP retail Win7 ultimate disc. I have tried auto repair, system restore and SFC (which refuses to run), but none have helped. I also have this iPhone thing that allows me to download files onto a USB key, with which I plan to transfer the ci.dll file.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Jonathan_King

*Re: BSOD Win7 ci.dll*

Hello,

Boot from the disc, open a command prompt, and run:


Code:


chkdsk /r

I don't know what all is on that disc you have, so you may create a new recovery disc. Do you have any friends that own computers? How about the local library; not sure about Germany, but at least where I live, the public libraries have a few computers people can use. Even if it's not Windows 7, as long as it has a CD burner, you can burn the appropriate ISO: System Repair Disc - Create - Windows 7 Forums

However you can, try to run the Startup Repair feature from the disc. You may have to run it a few times for it to work.

You might also try removing all but 1 stick of RAM, in case a module is bad. If the problems still persist, try running with just one of the others.


----------



## uly

*Re: BSOD Win7 ci.dll*

I already ran disk and mem scans and there were no errors. I can borrow a computer, but not immediately, and even later for a comp that can burn cd's. This is why I thought it'd be quicker to request the file.

I will try the neosmart recovery disc when I borrow the computer. But one question: the Neosmart recovery disc seems to be made for vanilla Win7, will it work for SP1 as well?


----------



## Jonathan_King

*Re: BSOD Win7 ci.dll*

Yes, those discs should work for SP1 and SP0. 

The ci.dll file almost certainly isn't at fault, it's just getting blamed. The only way it could actually cause the BSOD would be if it was modified somehow. From a command prompt, run this:


Code:


sfc /scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows

That should replace any modified system files with the originals.


----------



## uly

*Re: BSOD Win7 ci.dll*

Thanks for the response. Here's what's up now.

I got a hold of a bootable USB key with Win7 SP1 loaded (not just the recovery, but an installable USB). I tried copying the ci.dll from the disk, but as you suspected it did not fix the problem.

I tried running SFC. Previously, when I ran "sfc /scannow", I always got the message that there was a restore pending and refused to run.

I then tried "sfc /scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows" as you said, but here's what it said after a lengthy scan:


> Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
> Details are included in the CBS.log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log


The CBS.log is way too big to be viewed with the TYPE command. I will try to post it up here somehow...

In the mean time, is there anything else I can do now?

ps. I tried simply re-installing Win7 from the USB boot, but it simply told me to run the installation from within Windows.


----------



## uly

*Re: BSOD Win7 ci.dll*

Okay, I finally solved the problem. But let me backtrack a bit:
It turned out that SFC didn't write anything to CBS.log at all. All the entries in CBS.log were dated more than 2 days ago.

So, I finally fixed my problem by booting with the Win7 SP1 USB, and then simply copy everything from x:\windows\system32 and x:\windows\system32\drivers to the c:, overwriting all the files. Of course I also backed up the files in c: first.

Anyway, I'm amazed that such a brute and stupid approach finally solved the problem. Somehow the windows auto repair couldn't even manage this. Shame on MS!

In any case, thank you very much for your help, JK!


----------



## Jonathan_King

Well glad to hear that uly, thanks for reporting your solution!


----------

